# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Bitch to appear in Dales

## alan45

From Todays People

JOAN'S HAILED IN DALE 
EXCLUSIVE 
By Melanie Swan 
VETERAN star Joan Collins has been offered mega-bucks to become Emmerdale's latest superbitch. 

The Dynasty legend is in line to play Saskia, man-eating sister of Rosemary King in the ITV1 soap. 

Producers are convinced Joan, 73, will be a ratings winner as Saskia arrives to hit Rosemary for cash after falling out with a toy boy lover. 

Joan, married five times, has appeared in Footballers' Wives and Hotel Babylon. 

A source said: "Joan loves the sound of the role as an older seductress." 

http://www.people.co.uk/news/tm_head...name_page.html

----------

Babe14 (29-04-2007), bakedbean (29-04-2007), Chloe O'brien (30-04-2007), tammyy2j (30-04-2007)

----------


## Babe14

Not keen on this idea, maybe a mistake.  Hopefully I will be proved wrong as Joan was excellent as the bitchier than a super bitch "man eating" Alexis Colby.  Maybe she'll bed Matt!

----------


## alan45

Matt bedding a 73 yr old :Sick:    Even Alan Turner is not that desperate :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> Matt bedding a 73 yr old Even Alan Turner is not that desperate


 :Rotfl:  No Al maybe SHE'll bed HIM and he'll have no say in the matter :Lol:  Afterall this Saskia is supposed to like toy boys!  O.K maybe not Matt but Shadarack would almost definitely be up for it! :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

As good as she is, shes become a bit of a joke now, playing this one OTT role over and over again, she's kind of lost her edge. I don't think she should play the role in Emmerdale. Maybe Kate O Mara or Stephanie Beacham, who can play the same kind of role but not so much OTT.

----------


## alan45

> As good as she is, shes become a bit of a joke now, playing this one OTT role over and over again, she's kind of lost her edge. I don't think she should play the role in Emmerdale. Maybe Kate O Mara or Stephanie Beacham, who can play the same kind of role but not so much OTT.


Joanna Lumley could carry off the part very well.  I think everyone including the producers have been surprised at the tremendous success of Rosemary Sinclair

----------


## Bryan

> Originally Posted by bondboffin
> 
> 
> As good as she is, shes become a bit of a joke now, playing this one OTT role over and over again, she's kind of lost her edge. I don't think she should play the role in Emmerdale. Maybe Kate O Mara or Stephanie Beacham, who can play the same kind of role but not so much OTT.
> 
> 
> Joanna Lumley could carry off the part very well.  I think everyone including the producers have been surprised at the tremendous success of Rosemary Sinclair


yeah definatley, theres a great generation of actresses that could play this kind of role, so instead of always relying on Joan, they should broaden their search a bit. Diana Rigg also springs to mind. Linda Thorson has really done an amazing job with the role of Rosemary, and is one of the few reasons to stick with Emmerdale at the moment.

----------


## bakedbean

I think that she could be good previding that she is only in for a guest role for say 6 months.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Instead of typecasting her, ie as a bitch. I'd have her come in as yet another long lost member of the Dingle family, and have her involved with that scruffy bloke (Zak's brother). I'd actually tune in to see that!  :Lol:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Instead of typecasting her, ie as a bitch. I'd have her come in as yet another long lost member of the Dingle family, and have her involved with that scruffy bloke (Zak's brother). I'd actually tune in to see that!


Joan Collins and Shadrach dingle.  :Rotfl:   You couldn't make this stuff up.  I can think of more appealing mature women who could appear in Emmerdale, but if Barbara Windsor can carry it off in EE for years and she's not a kick of the bum of 70 herself.

----------


## no1abbafan

I might be in a minority here, but I can't stand the character Rosemary, so if this means Rosemary will be in it for the foreseeable future, then I'm not a happy bunny, I was hoping she killed Tom,

----------


## Richie_lecturer

This is absolutely fabulous news.

----------

